# Darker Urine during LeanGains Intermittent fasting



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

i have been doing the lean gains IF for just over a week and apart from more energy and weight loss I am noticing a marked darkeness to my urine, even though I am trying to drink loads of water. I kind of hope this is a sign of detoxing and nothing to worry about. I have upped my water intake, but would be interested to know if anyone else has seen this happen?


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

It hasn't happened to me. How much water are you on ? You taking a multi vitamin tablet ? Is it on your high fat, high carb or both days?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I am not yet carb cycling just getting used to the IF, I do take a multivit and vit c but have before as well. I drink 3 litres a day. Mainly early in the day when fasting


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Are you taking the multivit and vit c during the fasted period?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

TommyFire said:


> Are you taking the multivit and vit c during the fasted period?


The Vit C I am

but the multi with food.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

MissB said:


> Strange- I never had this either. Doesn't sound like your dehydrated though. You been getting spotty too?


It does seem weird. I am a little spotty but I have just come off 10 weeks on DAA


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Maybe the vit c is passing through your system without the food in your stomach absorbing it like it usually would?

I fast leangains style, take a multi and vit c and my **** is always the colour of my multivit (dissolvable) no matter how much i drink.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

TommyFire said:


> Maybe the vit c is passing through your system without the food in your stomach absorbing it like it usually would?
> 
> I fast leangains style, take a multi and vit c and my **** is always the colour of my multivit (dissolvable) no matter how much i drink.


Ok ill take it later.

Is your urine bright yellow? If so that would be one of the b vits in there


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Try taking your vitamin c later as suggested and let us know how it goes, I'm interested in what's causing this now.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Try taking your vitamin c later as suggested and let us know how it goes, I'm interested in what's causing this now.


Will do ill take it with food and ill see.

I was kind of hoping to find everyone got this


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Love IF


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Mr-Ponting said:


> I took VIT C and a multi VIT this morning, I was sick about half hour later! Took them again at 2PM with food.
> 
> I drink lots of water, maybe 6-8 litres a day, my urine is always clear. Constipated as fvck though and haven't noticed any weightloss. I'll stick with IF until the new year though.


What are you eating in your window?

I am no way eating enough i find it verry hard to eat enough


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Wheyman said:


> What are you eating in your window?
> 
> I am no way eating enough i find it verry hard to eat enough


Not sure if I'm eating enough tbh!

Depends on training days and non training days, tend to avoid carbs on rest days.

Training day ;

Fast until 2PM - 3 scrambled XL eggs, tin of tuna, 4 slices whole meal toast. VIT C, Multi VIT, 2G fish oils, 5000iu VIT D

PWO - 50G MP impact whey with 200ml semi skimmed milk, 5G creatine

Later on will be 2 chicken breasts with cous cous, broccoli, and other mixed veggies.

170G pot of Total 0% yoghurt with a 20g scoop of whey ~ 35G protein there

Rest day

10G BCAA pre fasted cardio, 10G BCAA and 5G creatine to drink during cardio.

PWO tin of tuna, handful of grated cheese, half a small onion, leafy greens, drizzle of EVOO, few cubes of Lountza (Cypriot meat). VIT C, Multi VIT, 2G fish oils, 5000iu VIT D

Or

PWO 3 XL egg omelette, handful of cheese, other half of the small onion, 3 rashers of bacon. Bit of HP brown sauce. VIT C, Multi VIT, 2G fish oils, 5000iu VIT D

2 Chicken breasts with broccoli

Maybe 250G lean minced steak, if I'm still feeling hungry.

Not sure on macros, got a scale on the way so I can start weighing things.


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Wheyman said:


> What are you eating in your window?
> 
> I am no way eating enough i find it verry hard to eat enough


You have only been on for over a week. Be patient, eventually your guts will open up for the surplus cals that you shouldn't need to force it.

Of course if you normally have trouble eating then maybe the IF way isn't the way for you...


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Try not to fret, give it a few weeks. I noticed the losses coming second and third weeks. Dark wee, I wouldn't worry about it too much if you're drinking lots, just drink a bit more to be safe.


----------



## ethos (Apr 5, 2007)

I've found this as well- it's taking a lot more water each day to get clear urine and by 8-9PM it's back to being pretty dark again.

Wonder why, can't find much information on Google about it.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

TommyFire said:


> Maybe the vit c is passing through your system without the food in your stomach absorbing it like it usually would?
> 
> I fast leangains style, take a multi and vit c and my **** is always the colour of my multivit (dissolvable) no matter how much i drink.


^^ some days when i take alot of vitamin c my urine is dark even though i drink like a gallon a day so this is probably your answer


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

For anyone experiencing dark (ornageish) urine even if drinking alot this happened to me for years til I learned my liver was weakened from stress, and inflammation was wreaking havoc on it, orange urine is not dehydration its ur liver maybe ur kindeys but likely ur liver.. also ur adrenals maybe taxed...wish I'd known and I desperately hope this finds u time


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

Ie, I still have it intemittently... doctors couldn't catch it bc it's clear/yellow sometimes, orange other times....the intermittience of it means its tied to stress/adrenals but its real and it's new to the medical field....


----------



## Maria G (Oct 8, 2021)

Guest said:


> Ie, I still have it intemittently... doctors couldn't catch it bc it's clear/yellow sometimes, orange other times....the intermittience of it means its tied to stress/adrenals but its real and it's new to the medical field....


Hi, I am experiencing just this out of nowhere for the past few months. What is this called? Can it be resolved? No pain, just a dark orange color once a day. Should be seeing the urologist soon but all urine tests have shown nothing, but it could be that it is clearer at the time. What have doctors instructed you to do? its freaking me out!


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

Maria G said:


> Hi, I am experiencing just this out of nowhere for the past few months. What is this called? Can it be resolved? No pain, just a dark orange color once a day. Should be seeing the urologist soon but all urine tests have shown nothing, but it could be that it is clearer at the time. What have doctors instructed you to do? its freaking me out!


Are you taking any oral steroids?

Are you running a liver support supplement?

Do you drink a decent amount of alcohol?

Are you drinking enough water?


----------

